# Amitiza Question for my IBS-C



## sarahekvs (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm a new member. I've had IBS-C symptoms (mostly) since age 11 or 12, almost 40 years. This is a long post, due to my age/experience, so here goes:

Over the years, I've been seen by numerous doctors....appx. 12 of them (either in the ER, one of my General Family Drs., Gynecologists and finally a GI Specialist.)

Basically, each doctor I've seen has had no interest in pursuing the problems...or conducting tests.

They've been happy to give me loads of useless "advice" like:

"Eat more fiber," "You have anxiety disorder, so the problem is actually caused by you and your anxiety disorder issues," "Take stool softeners or laxatives," and "It's caused by your use of Ibuprofen...or other NSAIDS."

Basically, each one of these "doctors" has been lazy and inattentive towards the IBS problems. (Excruciatingly painful bloating with an inability to properly pass gas, off/on constipation or diarrhea, bloating pressure SO significant it's made breathing difficult and started causing bladder leakage when coughing or laughing, etc.)

Finally, I was sent to a GI specialist 5 years ago! Thought it would be great...but he gave me the same old lazy, useless advice as the others. UNTIL I had another colonoscopy this year. (My second colonoscopy, because the one 3 yrs ago showed pre-cancer polyps.)

Well, after trying every alternative method known to mankind (you name it, I've tried it. NONE of it works for me.) I finally had it UP TO HERE! While filling out the pre-op forms for this 2nd colonoscopy, I made it CRYSTAL CLEAR that a dozen lazy doctors hadn't ever tried to help me or run any test OR provide medication.

Guess he got the hint, because he prescribed Amitiza 8mcg, twice a day. Started taking it in April of this year, 2013.

Wow! The Amitiza was fantastic. Within 48 hrs, my GI system was functioning like a normal human being! Until a few weeks ago.

All of the sudden, odd symptoms began cropping up shortly after every dose. Turns out, after doing some research and visiting my family doctor, it appears to be pre-heart attack symptoms, experienced mostly by women. (Horrifying left jaw pain, left arm, back & neck cramping/pain, heartburn, nausea and finally center and left of center heart pain/pressure.)

The EKG was fine, but my blood pressure had gone up to 149/95. It's usually 118/68.

My family doctor ordered a Cardiology Group to see me and advised me to quit taking Amitiza for the time being. (There's a small portion of women my age who've had heart attacks directly related to the Amitiza.)

So guess what happened? Yes, the IBS flared right back up...worse than ever.

The Cardiology group can't get me an appointment for a month, nor can the GI doctor.

Well, I'm NOT going to live with the hell of IBS waiting to see these clowns. Went back on the Amitiza last night and will stay on it until A.) I see the doctors and get the ok to take it or another IBS Rx or B.) I have a heart attack.

Please, no one advise me not to take the Amitiza...I will NOT go for over a month with that hellish pain/bloating.

My question is two fold...1.) Have any of you had a heart attack caused by Amitiza? and 2.) What prescriptions Rx is as good as, or better than, Amitiza and is on the US market now?

I have no interest in trying alternative, homeopathic, dietary suggestions. After 40 years, I've tried all of them and they don't work for me. Only interested in finding out the best Prescription Rx to use instead of Amitiza.

Thanks for any Prescription Rx information. (Again...not to be rude, just to be clear...I have ZERO interest in homeopathic suggestions. None. Nada. Thanks.)


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

Linzess is closely related to amitiza...I tried amitiza once..felt the heartburn. Didnt like it. Maybe ill try it again..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

LINZESS® (linaclotide) is the other constipation prescription that has been approved recently.

It is a is a guanylate cyclase-C agonist. So far it doesn't seem to have the heart related side effects.

Amitza is a is a chloride channel activator.

So they may not work exactly the same. It seems some people still need an osmotic agent (Miralax is now OTC but was prescription) with the linzess so you would have to see how it works for you.

For the high blood pressure - assuming you haven't made these lifestyle changes already - (I know this goes into diet territory) if you can tolerate fruits and veggies getting more of those and less processed food that tends to be loaded with salt may help moderate the increase for the time being. Arginine (the amino acid sold as a dietary supplement, not any of the homeopathic versions) is sometimes effective to help with high blood pressure (I used it before mine got high enough I needed prescriptions). And if you can tolerate a 30 minute walk 3-4 times a week that may help with the heart risk/blood pressure, again while waiting on the doctors. Mindfulness-based stress reduction can also help with blood pressure issues.

In case you want to try to ease some of the burden on the cardiovascular system in the meanwhile.


----------

